# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Writing Formatted Output files

## Jim

Can anyone help me with a way to write formatted files in a stored procedure within Sybase 12.0.  I am trying to grab information from tables and write them to a delimited text file.  I know Oracle has the ability to do this, but I am not sure how Sybase handles this situation.  Thanks!

----------

